

Craigslist, 3taps Settle Their Scraping/Antitrust Suits; 3taps to Pay $1M - declan
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/craigslist-3taps-settle-their-scrapingantitrust-suits-3taps-to-pay-1m-to-be-donated-to-the-eff/

======
declan
I'm not certain, if I were emperor for the day, I'd write a law that would
result in this outcome. But given that the law is what it is, this was certain
to be the eventual outcome, as I wrote in July 2012:
[https://plus.google.com/+DeclanMcCullagh/posts/HcCuHVG7rLM](https://plus.google.com/+DeclanMcCullagh/posts/HcCuHVG7rLM)

